# super MTA diesel farmall



## turboryan (Dec 28, 2008)

Can anyone tell me more about this farmall before I sell it? I was told it's a smdta? How many of these were made? thanks for any help.

Ryan

<a href="http://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff240/turboryan/?action=view&current=Picture.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff240/turboryan/Picture.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="http://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff240/turboryan/?action=view&current=farmall006.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff240/turboryan/farmall006.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="http://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff240/turboryan/?action=view&current=farmall002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff240/turboryan/farmall002.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="http://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff240/turboryan/?action=view&current=farmall003.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff240/turboryan/farmall003.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="http://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff240/turboryan/?action=view&current=farmall003.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff240/turboryan/farmall003.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Ryan,
I see you got the nack to posting pictures, Congradulations. Don't have any production numbers but think it was produced only in 1954.
caseman-d


----------



## turboryan (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *Ryan,
> I see you got the nack to posting pictures, Congradulations. Don't have any production numbers but think it was produced only in 1954.
> caseman-d *


 Yeah I did just like you said and it worked out. Yeah I just trying to find out about this thing so I can sell it. out of all the nice things I have tryed to sell this old tractor seems to make people want to call me, and I would like to know what the deal is about it. lol


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to tractor Forum Ryan. Looks like a nice tractor with all the parts there. All it appears to need is a good paint job.


----------



## fleetguardstore (Jan 28, 2009)

imo that is a very rare tractor and worth a bit of money no matter what shape its in. you are going to want to do all your homework before making a deal!! if i had it i would probably just never sell it.. We have a Super M TA loaded in our fleet that i thought was rare, could only wish it was a diesel. The MD was the first diesels farmall made next was the Super MD's then you add the TA and you have top of the line tractor at that time. And the wide front only adds to the value. What are you asking for this tractor?


----------

